# Took Dustin's (XXX's) Beginners Guide too Literally! Whoo Hoo Sampler's here!



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I really enjoyed the "Habanos For Beginners" thread that LasciviousXXX posted. I decided I would try all 51!! sticks on the list. I printed it out, and checked off what I didn't have or had already smoked. I had 13 of them and 4 others that I had already smoked. Today I got the rest of my Fathers Day present! I got 19 singles from his list . The rest (15) of them from the list I will have to find somewhere else since this vendor didn't offer those in singles. I can't wait to try them all (some I have more then one of).

One thing I was wondering...Are any of these really BAD young? I don't want to risk getting a bad impression by not letting it age enough.

The first image is what I got today
http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newisoms7nq.jpg

This is what I have accumilated since I started.

http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=allisoms8cc.jpg

I am a VERY happy man!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn. sir! That looks like hours and hours of fun lined up there. 

Personally, I'd let most of them sit. From personal experience, in particular, I wouldn't smoke the Cohiba or MC#2 young. And, in general, I wouldn't rule out any of them based on one smoke -- especially if you decide to smoke them young. I also found my 05 Epi 2s to be a little flat, but getting better at last tasting.

I'm sure others with more experience will offer their opinions.

Pretty sticks all in a row...nice. You should keep us updated as you sample each.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Excellent purchase!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I'll let 'em rest from the trip, but it will be hard to age any of them. The Cohiba is from June '01. Is that old enough? I will sample more than the one each that I have before writing off any of them. I was wanting to know if any are usually horrible young I would hold off. The Monte is too young probably since it is an '06.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

:r x 2

SLIP.

ENJOY!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

OMG !!! You are way outta control.

Very nice smoking collection. Enjoy them all.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PuffDaddy said:


> The Cohiba is from June '01. Is that old enough?


 Ummm...yep. :dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_What a student! X will be proud!_


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought "the slope" was a gradual thing, you just went and jumped off the cliff.. You are otta control :r 
Enjoy the smokes you got some nice ones there. 

Frank


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

galaga said:


> :r x 2
> 
> SLIP.
> 
> ENJOY!


:tpd: Wow! Enjoy!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I think you are buying too much and not smoking enough!!!

If you are new to the dark side - none of those cigars are going to be terrible.

In fact - I would suggest that you need to smoke young ones first so that you can get to know the value of aging. 

All of them will be better if you let them get older - but - right off the table - my thought is that they will be better than the NC's that you have smoked.

Enjoy the beginning of your education - and trust me - it will be an ongoing educational experience for as long as you decide to smoke - there will always be something new, different and exciting in the world of cuban cigars.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Those pictures are too obscene to allow my children see.:dr


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is what I would do for the young ones...smoke them and look for flavors...they may be hard to find, but if you can find the underlying flavors, you kind of get the idea what it may age into....once the rough edges wear off. 2cents from another noob 

I may have a couple of those older if you want to compare...was that an Upmann Mag 46, ERDM Choix, and RASS. Shoot me a PM...I may be able to help you out with comparisons. Not hella old ones but they got a few years on em.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

IMHO, the milder cigars like HdM and ERDM only get sweeter & better with age.
Robust cigars, like Partagas & Cohiba need more age to bring them out.
Bolivars become more Bolivar like w/ age. [LOL but true.]


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

joed said:


> I think you are buying too much and not smoking enough!!!
> 
> If you are new to the dark side - none of those cigars are going to be terrible.
> 
> ...


I thought I was getting to be pretty knowledgable about NC's then drevim (Ian) had to go and shove me off the cliff! I have had some aged sticks for comparison on a few different kinds, but most of those that I got today are first timers. There is no doubt that age makes a big difference, but I am the impatient type (if you coundn't tell  ))
I am making purchases for a baseline comparison like you suggested. I just don't know when I'll have the money (read as the wife won't kill me) to buy a box to lay down for several years...

Jeff


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Dayum! I knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread. That pr0n is too tempting!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks like you've got some good smokes for the weekend.... 

IMO, smoke them all. These are just singles and IMO should be smoked so you can figure out what you like.

Let them rest for a bit then start firing them up. Keep yourself some good notes of each one for future reference.

joed made a point, use these for a baseline. For me, one of the big parts of this hobby has been finding what I like and then buying a few to lay down.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I thought I was getting to be pretty knowledgable about NC's *then drevim (Ian) had to go and shove me off the cliff!* I have had some aged sticks for comparison on a few different kinds, but most of those that I got today are first timers. There is no doubt that age makes a big difference, but I am the impatient type (if you coundn't tell  ))
> I am making purchases for a baseline comparison like you suggested. I just don't know when I'll have the money (read as the wife won't kill me) to buy a box to lay down for several years...
> 
> Jeff


Hey, leave me out of this, just because I tired of those boring ol' sticks, didn't meen you had to follow. I take none of the resposibility for any of this...(are you reading this Amy  )

Gentle encouragement maybe, but pushing, come now Jeff.

Now take care of my babies that came in that same package, and there won't be any problems.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Well done! And just in time for the long holiday weekend. :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff, that's a Habanorama!! It's a Habano Woodstock!!

Nice smokes Brother, and I know you will enjoy 'em!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

And I thought I was flying down that slope ... :r 

I'm very interested in your experiences with the young ones. My vendor has a decent selection of aged smokes and I'm working my way through those selections. But there were quite a few on the Beginners thread that I can only buy young.

Keep us noobs updated on what you liked and what you didn't like. It might help us avoid a few rocks and sticks as we tumble down the hill behind you.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> I think you are buying too much and not smoking enough!!!
> 
> If you are new to the dark side - none of those cigars are going to be terrible.
> 
> *In fact - I would suggest that you need to smoke young ones first so that you can get to know the value of aging*.


Some sage advice right there. Nice pics, very nice mega sampler you've put together.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

I would like to hear your comments and tastings on a few of the cigars. Best of Luck.
-Clint


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

drevim said:


> Gentle encouragement maybe, but pushing, come now Jeff.
> 
> Now take care of my babies that came in that same package, and there won't be any problems.


Gentle encouragement?!?! Why do I have a size 12 Nike footprint on my back?  Ian says, "Hey Jeff, I got some nice sticks coming so you want a few"...that was the end of that. I guess I should be glad that he wasn't selling samples crack or meth:r 
And yes your babies are resting comfortably.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

PuffDaddy said:


> I really enjoyed the "Habanos For Beginners" thread that LasciviousXXX posted. I decided I would try all 51!! sticks on the list. I printed it out, and checked off what I didn't have or had already smoked. I had 13 of them and 4 others that I had already smoked. Today I got the rest of my Fathers Day present! I got 19 singles from his list . The rest (15) of them from the list I will have to find somewhere else since this vendor didn't offer those in singles. I can't wait to try them all (some I have more then one of).
> 
> One thing I was wondering...Are any of these really BAD young? I don't want to risk getting a bad impression by not letting it age enough.
> 
> ...


HOLY FREAKING HELL!!!!! How did I miss this?????

Someone brought this thread to my attention today since I was in SoCal when it was posted. I have to say that I couldn't be more proud. THIS is what CS is all about right here. BOTL's encouraging other BOTL's to get into this obsession we call cigars.

I'm so proud I'm damn near speechless........ (damn near)

XXX


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> HOLY FREAKING HELL!!!!! How did I miss this?????
> 
> Someone brought this thread to my attention today since I was in SoCal when it was posted. I have to say that I couldn't be more proud. THIS is what CS is all about right here. BOTL's encouraging other BOTL's to get into this obsession we call cigars.
> 
> ...


Yes you should be proud. The beginners guide rocks. Nice work Dustin, I wonder if he has smoked them all yet?


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

What a great idea PuffDaddy. Good show! And, thanks for the pics.

Doc


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

I started straight off on the darkside and haven't looked back. 

I started off smoking as many different brands and vitoles as possible. That way you'll start to develop likings towards both different brands and sizes. 

I strongly suggest keeping a detailed diary since after awhile, you won't remember everything. Update the diary after each smoke and don't worry if you aren't an expert at describing flavors and nuances, that will come with time. 

If you don't know exactly when the cigars were produced, it may be a little tricky avoiding the "sick" period. Also, although if you patience (and checkbook) will allow, you'll probably wind up playing around with the vintage stuff and appreciate the improved flavor of PROPER aging. 

At the onset of darkside wanderings, my advice is to smoke 'em as fast as you can get them (a good influence aren't I?). However, never rush to make too rash a judgement on a cigar...try at least 2 (or more) of them before making a final judgement. The flavor you taste depends upon much more than the cigar itself.

Enjoy them smokes!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Yes you should be proud. The beginners guide rocks. Nice work Dustin, I wonder if he has smoked them all yet?


I can tell you he is damn close, if not through all of them. He may have a few straglers left, but I know he is in re-stock mode, so I assume he is low.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

this is just awesome to see! damn good way to try them all out!!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

drevim said:


> I can tell you he is damn close, if not through all of them. He may have a few straglers left, but I know he is in re-stock mode, so I assume he is low.


Yep almost gone. I have a few left and need to try more/restock with the ones I have enjoyed. I have gone through most of my singles (except for gifts). Now I'm getting several of the sticks I have enjoyed. I still like to buy singles when the opportunity arises . 
I wish I would have re-read this and taken Tim's (whiteboard) advise. The Monte #2 was the worst of the lot due to its age, IMHO. And the Siglo IV from '01 was :dr .
Thanks again Dustin, It's clear that I'm not the only one to have benefited from your post.


----------

